# Round Two



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

My life has changed drastically since joining BF.com. I decided that, since I got a fresh start with my move back in July, that I may as well start fresh on here, too. So...new journal! Yay! 

I suppose I'll start this new journal off by talking about my tanks: the stock, the size, etc. 



-----

*Tank #1* - Mace (HMDT) & Grievous (HMPK)
- 10 gallons, divided, cycled
- filtered
- heated

*Tank #2* - Carth (DT)
- 5 gallons, cycled
- filtered
- heated

*Tank #3* - Caedus (rosepetal)
- 2.5 gallons
- filtered
- heated

*Tank #4*- 2 guppies, 5 neon tetras, 1 ghost shrimp, 1 nerite snail 
- 10 gallons, cycled
- filtered
- heated

My betta boys are fed NLS and Omega One pellets. My community 10g is fed flakes. I dose my tanks periodically with Prime, and do routine water changes. 

All my tanks have silk plants and hide-outs. 

In the near future I plan on relocating my betta boys to a larger, divided tank that used to be my mother's. It's sitting in her basement, waiting for me.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

And for anyone who may be wondering, or who may think to comment, the reason I only have 2 guppies and 1 ghost shrimp is because the others died, and I have yet to restock. c:


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

General Grievous's condition is worsening. For those of you just tuning in, Grievous has tumors on his side, near his tail fin. It started off as just one small one that didn't inhibit him at all, but they've grown and multiplied, and now he spends his day laying at the bottom of the tank. His breathing is still normal, and he's still able to swim normally, so he still has some fighting spirit in him. His eating has slowed; he won't eat unless the pellet is RIGHT in front of him now. :-/ -sighs-


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

I think next week will be when I finally start working on the new tank. It'll be a process, but I'm excited. Since I moved I haven't been as enthusiastic about my fish-keeping. My three jobs have kept my very busy; I literally have no time off. That's one of the bad things about working from home...unless you set strict hours for yourself, you're always working. I can't tell you the last time I had a night to myself. I'm going to work on that from now on. 

I've been debating how to decorate the new tank. Between my three betta tanks, I have plenty of decor for all four of my boys, but I need to do something else for substrate. I'm thinking I may finally try out sand. I also sort of want the tank's compartments to match. Mace and Carth have ruins, Grievous has an urn, and Caedus has a purple flower ball. They all have silk plants, too. Bah. 

Also, I'm giving one of my smaller tanks (either the 2.5 or 5 gallon) to one of my best friends. So I'll be down some decor, whichever I decide to give her. I think I'm going to give her my 2.5... Well, I guess I need to ask her what kind of fish she wants first.


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

I just discovered your new journal!

I'm so sorry that Grievous is declining. He's such a pretty fish. But he's not out of the fight yet, and I know he's in good hands with you.

I love the look of sand substrate, and I feel like it's easier to keep clean. I just have to remember to stir it up a bit now and then... something about anaerobic bacteria that can harm fish, I think? I know there's a reason. :lol:


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

LadyNightraven said:


> I just discovered your new journal!
> 
> I'm so sorry that Grievous is declining. He's such a pretty fish. But he's not out of the fight yet, and I know he's in good hands with you.
> 
> I love the look of sand substrate, and I feel like it's easier to keep clean. I just have to remember to stir it up a bit now and then... something about anaerobic bacteria that can harm fish, I think? I know there's a reason. :lol:


I figured it was time. X3

Grievous is still hanging in there. The other day I thought for sure he was gone (he was laying on his side on the bottom of the tank), but when I nudged him with the net he came back to life. Then he swam around like normal for a bit. So I've decided to stop worrying about it and enjoy the time we have left.

I'm heavily leaning toward sand. It definitely looks easier to clean. c:


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

*Swim in peace, General Grievous.*

My Grievous has joined the others under the rainbow bridge. He'd been steadily declining, and when I just checked on him...he was gone. :-(

Luckily I'm going to start on my new tank this week... I don't think I could stand to look at his empty half of the 10 gallon for very long.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear  

He had a nice life with you.


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

Oh no. I'm so sorry, Schmoo.  He had a happy life and great care with you though. May he swim in peace under the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks, guys. -hugs- Coming home after work tonight was hard. Earlier I removed the divider in the 10 gallon (may as well let Mace roam until I get the new tank going), so when I came home and saw it, it hurt a bit. Grievous was my grumpy old man... 

He lived to be about a year and a half, though. It's not as good as some bettas, but it's a lot better than most. He just had some bad genetics.


----------



## AlwaysAnimals (Oct 21, 2014)

I also just noticed you started a new journal, and I'm sorry to read that Grievous has passed  It's quite a journey to read about a fish from his gotcha day to his visit to the rainbow bridge. SIP Grievous!


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

I FINALLY brought the tank from my mom's home. It definitely needs a cleaning (it's been sitting in her basement for yearssss), but it's home! Along with a tank brush, a net (mine needed replacing anyway, so yay), and a bubbler! I stopped by Petco on the way home for a 10 gallon tank stand, and asked one of the employees to see if they could tell me how big the tank actually is. He said it looks like a 20 gallon to him, and I agree. My mom thought it was bigger, but 20 gallons is still plenty. 

I won't be able to start working on the tank until next week, but at least it's home. ^^; I've decided to split it into 3 sections, with a fourth section for the heater and filter (so it'll be a small 4th section). Mace, Carth, and Caedus will go in there, and then I'll move my 10 gallon community tank (which will be restocked a bit I think) downstairs. That'll leave my 2.5 and 5 gallon empty. I've also decided to keep my 2.5 in my room, where it is right now, and get -- you guessed it -- another betta. xD A female, I think. Maybe I'll try taking on a Petco baby again...


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

So sorry to hear about Grievous, the little guy fought it until the end.

SIP buddy


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

MikeG14 said:


> So sorry to hear about Grievous, the little guy fought it until the end.
> 
> SIP buddy


He really did. He kept his spirits high until the end.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

So I had an idea...

I'm now thinking about turning the 20 gallon into a larger community tank (and adding the stook from my current community to it), and redividing the 10 gallon for Mace and Carth. I'd keep Caedus where he is, which would keep me from buying another betta (unless I add one to the community...lol). I'm leaning more towards this idea. C:


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

Ooh, I like that idea! That would be so much room for your lovely little community. I've read neon tetras do really well in 20 gallon tanks since they are such active little fish.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

LadyNightraven said:


> Ooh, I like that idea! That would be so much room for your lovely little community. I've read neon tetras do really well in 20 gallon tanks since they are such active little fish.


That's what I'm thinking, too. c: I decided that I'm going to go this route. It'll be nice to give my zippy babies more room, and to add more. I love neon tetras. <3 And I'll be able to get more guppies now, too. :-D


----------



## AlwaysAnimals (Oct 21, 2014)

Guppies! :-D

Seems like a lot of us have hopped on the guppy train lately, LOL


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Schmoo said:


> So I had an idea...
> 
> I'm now thinking about turning the 20 gallon into a larger community tank (and adding the stook from my current community to it), and redividing the 10 gallon for Mace and Carth. I'd keep Caedus where he is, which would keep me from buying another betta (unless I add one to the community...lol). I'm leaning more towards this idea. C:


I love this idea! Lots of guppies!


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

AlwaysAnimals said:


> Guppies! :-D
> 
> Seems like a lot of us have hopped on the guppy train lately, LOL


I love guppies. They're such vibrant little fish -- full of personality!



Sadist said:


> I love this idea! Lots of guppies!


Yes!  I'm going to try keeping all males (I currently have 2 - lost one before I moved, and just haven't restocked) because I can't handle fry right now, nor would I just leave nature to it, so to speak... :shock:


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Today is going to be a busy day. I have a job interview at 2PM, and after that I have quite a bit to get started on with current Job #2. My goal, aside from catching up on work, is to get the 20 gallon up and running, and to also get the stand for my 10 gallon put together. 

Wish me luck, y'all~!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## AlwaysAnimals (Oct 21, 2014)

Best of luck, Schmoo!


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

Much luck to you!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

How did it go?


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone! :-D

I think my interview went really well, so here's to hoping! Hopefully I hear back from someone today. -fingers crossed-

As for my fish-related goals, all were accomplished! I got the 10 gallon tank stand built, and managed to get Mace's tank set up on it. Last night I cleaned and set up the 20 gallon, dosed the water, etc. I let it sit overnight with the filter and heater, and this morning when I woke up I moved Phillip, Cosmo, the neons, and Gary the snail into it. My poor neons are all hiding. :c I expected that, though.

My goal for today is to empty and clean the 10 gallon my community was in, then dry it out and divide it for Mace and Carth. I'll let it sit for the weekend to dry, and then on Monday I'll be ready to set it up and add the boys. c: 

Tomorrow I plan on going to Petco and getting anything I might need for the new divided tank. I'm definitely getting black sand for substrate... I think that's all I -need- to get. I have plenty of decor for both sides. I may change it up, though, depending on how it all looks together.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

*20 Gallon Pictures*

Here's a peek at the 20 gallon! c: 










& here's the whole set up, including the stand


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice! I really need to get a 20 established.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Sadist said:


> Nice! I really need to get a 20 established.


My mom had it just lying in her basement, so I figured why not? May as well put it to good use!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Lucky!


----------



## AlwaysAnimals (Oct 21, 2014)

Lovely! I really like the black, I bet all the fish show up nicely against it


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Mission accomplished for tonight! I divided the 10 gallon (without using glue) for Mace and Carth, set it all up, and got them settled in. c: The lights are out so that they can get settled and what not...more so Carth because Mace is familiar with the tank, decor, etc. Mace is also used to sharing the tank. 

Anywho, speaking of Carth...I haven't shared a picture of him in awhile. He's been a naughty little tail biter as of late...









But MAN is he gorgeous! I love his coloring. I'm so glad that my ex talked me into getting him, rather than the betta I was looking at. I love this fish.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, what a gorgeous guy!


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Sadist said:


> Wow, what a gorgeous guy!


Thanks! ^_^ He's colored up so much since I got him, and his fins (despite his nibbling) have grown out a lot!


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

I was on a roll last night, so Caedus' tank underwent some construction, too. He's still in the 2.5 minibow (I just love how it sits on my bookshelf), but I switched out his marble substrate for sand, which was actually the plan from the get-go with Caedus, but for some reason I went with marbles instead? I don't know. xD;









Caedus is doing really well, though! He's come a long way from the shy fish I brought home from Petco. He definitely took longer to warm up to me than any of my other fish, but it's been well worth it. He swims over to greet me anytime my face is in front of his tank. 









You can see his pink irids really well here, too! There's a spot at the base of his dorsal that is coming in a really deep, vibrant blue, so I'm wondering if he's going to change on me? I hope not!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

He might change. With those long fins, a smaller tank might be better for him. I usually recommend bigger the better, but some of those long finned ones have trouble swimming.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Sadist said:


> He might change. With those long fins, a smaller tank might be better for him. I usually recommend bigger the better, but some of those long finned ones have trouble swimming.


Hmm, you think? It's a 2.5. I know several members (Aurora, most notably) have had luck with smaller tanks, but I'm not sure... I've had him for like 6 months now, and he seems to be doing well enough. His fins have definitely grown out, though, so I'll be sure to keep an eye out.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Carth is a funny little betta. He's always been super active, which is why I almost immediately upgraded him to a 5 gallon, and which is also why I chose him instead of Caedus to share Mace's divided tank.

He's been working on quite the bubble nest since meeting his new roommate, and there has been much flaring. He looks so cute with his little beard down! xD He's been very full of himself since the move, which I just find funny. Luckily it hasn't been crazy, though, and neither fish seem to be stressed. I think (*knocks on wood*) that they'll be fine. 

Mace, too, has been flaring, which is a relief to me because I love seeing my old man (he's at least a year and a half old) being more active.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

That's good to see. I love when Mrs. Fish flares, and I can't wait for baby Sky to start!


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Sadist said:


> That's good to see. I love when Mrs. Fish flares, and I can't wait for baby Sky to start!


The flares are so cute~ I know they're supposed to be intimidating, lol, but it's just so dang adorable to me.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

So I've started a new habit of feeding the fish when I wake up, as I go around turning all of the tanks on. This morning I couldn't find Phillip in the 20 gallon. He was hiding, and his fin is all clamped up. :c He seemed fine yesterday, but today he seems pretty stressed out. My poor little gupgup...


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I hope he gets better.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Sadist said:


> I hope he gets better.


You and me both. I will be devastated if anything happened to him. I've had him since he was born.


----------



## AlwaysAnimals (Oct 21, 2014)

Get-well wishes for Phillip!


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

Poor Phillip. I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Phillip is doing much better!  I suppose he was just adjusting to the new tank. He's back to his old self now. <3


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Yay! I was so scared for him.


----------



## AlwaysAnimals (Oct 21, 2014)

Woohoo!


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Thank you all for checking in on him. <3


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

So glad to hear Phillip is okay!


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Hello, friends! Life has kept me pretty busy lately... @[email protected]; But I come bearing good news: I got the job! I start on December 7th, and I'm super duper excited. 

In other news, my friend just posted this to my wall, and I think it's super neat: 
http://news.entertainmentearth.com/2015/04/24/youll-actually-enjoy-this-underwater-level/

Not only are the tanks cool, but she artist is a betta keeper!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Congratulations on the new job! I hope it suits you.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Schmoo said:


> The flares are so cute~ I know they're supposed to be intimidating, lol, but it's just so dang adorable to me.


I know! "You're so CUTE! I mean, er, terrifying..!" I love grumpy bettas.


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

Congrats on the new job!


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks, y'all! :-D I'm really looking forward to this new chapter of my life.

In less thrilling fishy news, I was browsing Facebook last night and found this on my cousin's page...









It's supposedly 150 gallons, but oh my God...those poor fish... I want to say something to him, but where do I even begin? Not that it would do any good, anyway.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

Those poor fish. They look so horribly overcrowded.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

They were constantly bumping into each other in the video. It made me so mad I had to put it down and walk away from my phone.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

In other news...an update on all of MY fish - 

Mace and Carth are doing well in their divided tank. They still flare at each other, but it's calmed down a little...I think? (lol) Both are voracious little eaters (Carth always has been, and Mace's appetite has returned tenfold). So they're doing well.  

Caedus is doing great in his 2.5 minibow. He has a small white dot on his "cheek" though (???), in front of his eye. It isn't on his eye, I noted, but in front of his - in between his mouth and eye. I noticed it awhile ago, but it hasn't altered his behavior at all, so I'm not giving it much thought. Plus, he's by himself, so if any medicating needs to happen he's already isolated. 

My community tank, however...is not doing so well. I experienced a major die-off. I went from 4 male guppies and 10 neon tetras to 3 male guppies (Phillip is fine!) and 1 neon tetra... Oh, and Gary. Gary is still fine, haha. I tested my water, and all parameters were fine. The temperature remains steady, so I'm not sure what could have happened... I think I'm done with neon tetras. They just haven't worked out too well for me. So I'm taking stocking suggestions for the big tank. xD


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Yay new journal  So sad to hear about Grievous D: poor baby! But glad everyone else is doing ok :3


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm glad to hear the betta boys are doing well. And Phillip and Gary. 

I'm not real sure about stocking suggestions, but I've heard neon tetras can be a little sensitive. I was reading that cardinal tetras are less susceptible to disease, and they look pretty similar to neons, but they need a low pH, like under 7.0, and soft water to do well. I have no idea what your water is like where you live, but I know they wouldn't do well in mine.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Hi Schmoo. Just started following your journal. So sorry about your losses. I loved the Star Wars names though. Congrats on new job! I hope it is something you enjoy. How old are you guppies? I acquired 4 fry that were a random find at a lps. Sort of an oops in the tank you might say. I lost one right away that was malformed. One didn't eat and died, the third did well for about a week or so and then stopped developing. I lost him yest. The lone one remaining is still doing very well but concerned about him being alone. Let me know if you have any tips raising from baby. Your tanks are very nice.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Tress said:


> Yay new journal  So sad to hear about Grievous D: poor baby! But glad everyone else is doing ok :3


Hi Tress!  <3



LadyNightraven said:


> I'm glad to hear the betta boys are doing well. And Phillip and Gary.
> 
> I'm not real sure about stocking suggestions, but I've heard neon tetras can be a little sensitive. I was reading that cardinal tetras are less susceptible to disease, and they look pretty similar to neons, but they need a low pH, like under 7.0, and soft water to do well. I have no idea what your water is like where you live, but I know they wouldn't do well in mine.


Honestly, this sounds so horrible, but as long as Phillip stays healthy (as far as my community tank is concerned), then I'm happy. xD And Gary, of course, but he's like my little tank, so I'm not worried about him. I'm contemplating just having a guppy tank... I'd stock it with females, as the best ratio is 3:1. But then I'd have to worry about spontaneous spawning, and ugh... I don't really want to deal with that lol.



themamaj said:


> Hi Schmoo. Just started following your journal. So sorry about your losses. I loved the Star Wars names though. Congrats on new job! I hope it is something you enjoy. How old are you guppies? I acquired 4 fry that were a random find at a lps. Sort of an oops in the tank you might say. I lost one right away that was malformed. One didn't eat and died, the third did well for about a week or so and then stopped developing. I lost him yest. The lone one remaining is still doing very well but concerned about him being alone. Let me know if you have any tips raising from baby. Your tanks are very nice.


Thank you! ^_^ 

Phillip is just over a year old, and I'm not sure about the other two males I have. If I had to guess, based on size and everything, I'd say they're probably around a year, maybe a tad younger. Sorry to hear about your gups.  If it makes you feel any better, Phillip was on his own for quite some time, and did just fine. 

The only tip I can think of right now is to feed small amounts frequently. :3 And make sure the water stays nice and clean, obviously.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Hello all! It's been a minute since I last posted, so I wanted to pop in and give y'all an update. :3

Caedus is doing really well in his 2.5 minibow. It's so funny how the fish I didn't even really want has become my favorite little guy. I talk to him all the time at night, since he's still in my bedroom. <3 His fins have grown so beautifully. Gah, he's such a stunning fish!

Mace and Carth are doing great, too! :3 Although their betta hammocks keep coming unstuck from the tank walls...

As for my community tank, it's still only inhabited by my 3 male guppies, one lonely little neon, and Gary the snail. I've decided against restocking my neon school, as it just never works out... I'm not sure what else to do with it. :/ And it's getting rather frustrating. I have a 20T tank that isn't even remotely close to being fully stocked, and I feel like it's just a waste sitting there. I mean, I'm sure the four fish in there love the space. xD; Minus the neon, who's probably wondering where all of his friends went... 

I've wanted ADFs for ages now -- maybe I could get some of those? True to this forum I could maybe get another betta... Ugh, I just don't know what to do. >_<


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I love the frog idea! I've wanted one for ages but don't have a tank set aside for them.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Sadist said:


> I love the frog idea! I've wanted one for ages but don't have a tank set aside for them.


My mom and I had albino ACFs years ago, and they were a blast. I loved watching them in the community tank we had. 

There's enough low coverage that the dwarf frogs could hide easily enough, and the tank is established. 

I think I've settled on ADFs.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Hello, hello! 

It's been awhile again (although I have to say I think my journals here have been my most successful ever. xD; I always give up on any blogging/journaling I do. 

Anyway, something new and exciting happened -- I moved! Again! Things weren't working out between my roommate and I, so my boyfriend (not my ex, no fears haha) and I moved into a house together. c: We moved the bulk of everything this past Monday, and I have a few more things to get from the condo, including my fish tanks. I'm excited to have my fishy babies back; I've missed them. 

Here is my issue, though: I don't want to deal with my 20T anymore (I know, I know -- after all the fuss I made about getting it and setting it up...lol). My attempt at a community tank bombed, and I'd just like to go back to two tanks...for now... >_> BUT! I don't know what to do with Phillip. I refuse to give my guppy boy up, so I'm wondering what I should do with him. Before, I had him in a 2g by himself, so I could always go back to that, but I don't know if going back to flying solo after having had tankmates will stress him out? I'm probably thinking too much into this...

I could just downsize the 3 guppies and Gary the snail into my old 5g tank: it's what the Magus Sisters were in, and they all did fine. Bah.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

My fishy babies come home today! My boyfriend and I are meeting at my old condo after I get off work. It's going to be a long night, haha. I'm excited to have my Wasserkinder back, though. c: 

My friend is interested in taking the guppies off my hands, which I'm torn on. On the one hand, it would be nice to not have to worry about where the heck I'm going to set 3 tanks up in the new house (space is somewhat limited), but on the other hand...I'll miss Phillip. And the other two. I love my guppy boys. The more I think abou it, the more I'm leaning towards moving them to my old 5 gallon tank. The Magus Sisters did very well with Gary the snail in there. 

Busy, busy night ahead!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I love Gary the Snail's name, btw! 

It's rough trying to give up pets and keep them. Whatever you do, we support you! I'm glad you have a new place even if it doesn't have room for more than 2 tanks.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Gary the Snail's name is like the one good thing my ex ever did. xD 

I decided to keep my guppy boys, although I did downsize their living quarters. They're now in a 5 gallon tank in what I've deemed the game room (my boyfriend's desk and computer is set up in there, as well as my TV and one of my consoles). I'm happy I decided to keep them. I love my guppy boys. 

Mace and Carth are between two bookshelves in our diningroom, and Caedus is on my nightstand in the bedroom. 

Their poor little heaters, though... My boyfriend prefers to keep the house's temperature at 68, to save on heating costs, so they're (the heaters) are working a bit harder than they've had to recently (I kept it at like 73 in the condo lol). They're good, reliable, adjustable heaters, so I'm not worried. 

I need to pick up a new filter for the 5g tank after work today (shhh, I'm on while at work), but other than that things are going great. c: All the fish are doing well (although Carth took some bites out of his tail, the little brat...), and the house is coming together.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

So Carth is a little ****. He's absolutely destroyed his tail. I noticed it last night before I turned their tanks off. I'm not really surprised, given that I had to move them in the cold and all...but still! Ugh! D:< Darn fish. 

On a totally unrelated note, I think I'm going to buy a small sponge filter for Caedus' 2.5 minibow.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

1.) I got to sleep in this morning - yay! X3
2.) I woke up to a link my boyfriend had posted on my FB (he has an all-day Saturday class for the next two weeks), and guess what it was?! A link to the planted tank subreddit! "Let's do this," he said. OMG. If he's actually serious, then I am so pumped. I didn't think he'd get into my fishkeeping hobby, which is fine, it's not for everyone, and he's let me do what I need to do to keep my three tanks in the new house. 

I don't have anything to report, sadly. All the fish are doing well. Once I get my new bank card in the mail I'm going to order a small sponge filter for Caedus (still looking for suggestions if anyone has any).


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Today is Carth's first Gotcha-Day!  I brought him home a year ago today. <3 He's such a lively little fish, and so colorful!


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

I don't have much to report... We're still settling into the new house. I'm not liking the fact that my boyfriend prefers to keep it at 68 (I love me some warmth), BUT I have a space heater, and all of my fish have good, adjustable heaters, so we're all doing well. 

Carth is still being an annoying little fin-nipper. He's done a decent bit of damage to his tail fin. I suspect Caedus has taken a few chunks out of his fins as well, BUT it's hard to tell, since his rosetails fins are so lucious. I also suspect that he has some CT in him because of the way his dorsal looks. 

I'm also finally filter shopping for Caedus! I'm getting the Tetra Whisper air pump (up to 10 gallons) and the Jardin mini sponge filter. I've never used a sponge filter before. o.o

In other news, Mace is still doing well. He's starting to slow down a bit, which I assume is due to his age, but he still eats well so I'm far from concerned. 

Uhm...there isn't much else in the way of news, sorry to say haha. The guppy boys are all doing well in their new tank. Feeding them is a hassle now because the filter disturbs the water too much, so their food gets spread out everywhere... Maybe I should get a sponge filter for them, too? They're in a 5 gallon tank now... Ideas? I could try baffling the filter first, before I buy a whole new one. I just recently bought the HOB filter for my 5 gallon...


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

So I'm not the only one who is frozen at 68 degrees. My roommate would prefer if we kept the dorm at 65 degrees. We compromised at 68 degrees and we have a space heater I'm often curled up in front of. Good to hear the fishies are doing ok. Sorry about the nipping, that's annoying. My boy Smaug decided he wanted to be a VTPK again...-_- he got moved to a 2.5g from his 3g and isn't happy. Chihiro got his 3g and refuses to leave so she gets to keep it.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Maybe turn the filter off during feeding time and back on when the guppies are done?


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

BettaStarter: I'm sure if I insisted l, my boyfriend would go up to 70, but his reasoning is that it saves on our heating bill. Which it does, so my frugality wins out lol. I love that you named your betta Smaug! <3

Sadist: I...didn't even think to do that. XD That's a really good idea lmao.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

So I got Caedus' sponge filter yesterday... 

I got it all set up, turned it on...and I don't like it in his 2.5. At all. It disturbs the water surface too much for such a small space. So that's a bummer. But I did put it in my 5 gallon because THAT filter was a bit too strong for my liking. Within a few hours I could tell a difference in my guppies' behavior. So now I just have a spare filter...again. Lol.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Haha, something like that always happens to me, too.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Sadist said:


> Haha, something like that always happens to me, too.


I mean, it's a good idea to keep a spare around, in case something happens...but ugh. I was looking forward to having a filter in Caedus' tank... Oh well. He's doing just fine in his still water, so that's what I get for rocking the boat I guess haha. x3


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm still here! I lurk mainly now... There hasn't been much to report... 

Carth is still munching away at his caudal fin. It's very annoying. -__- He didn't start this until we moved. I guess the move stressed him out more than I thought (moving fish in Midwest January weather will do that, I imagine). 

Mace has been slowing down a lot more as time passes. He still has plenty of pep, though, and his appetite is still good, so I'm not concerned. I am sad though because I think he's starting down that downhill slope... He's an old man, though! He's about two and a half years old, I imagine. 

Caedus is fine. His appetite has really increased since we moved into the new place. He's a greedy little gobbler now. 

The guppy boys are fine. Their tank just got a new bulb last night (they've been in the dark for awhile...oops). I think my poor little Phillip is the low man on the totem pole because he's usually got nibbles in his tail fin. They all seem fine and don't show signs of stress though, so I guess their pecking order is working fine. 

I haven't seen Gary in their tank for awhile. I tried to find him last night, since the tank is lit now, and I couldn't. :/ But there's plenty of places he could hide in there, and he's always loved hiding in the log decor. I'm going to try finding him again later. I'll be sad if anything happened to Gary the Snail. He's my little trooper. 

-----

I've been thinking about downsizing my tanks, and putting Carth and Mace each in their own. I found an ad on Craigslist for 2 tanks (they look like Aqueon mini bows) that come with everything - heaters, filters, decor, gravel... For $50. The seller sent me pictures last night, and it all looks to be in good condition. I wouldn't use the decor since I have my own that I prefer, but even minus that $50 is a good deal for two complete tank set ups! I'm not sure where I would put the two smaller tanks, though...


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I have an old farm table as my computer desk, and it holds up mini bows just fine. It's now holding up the upgraded 5.5 just fine, too.

I'm glad everything's going well!


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Sadist said:


> I have an old farm table as my computer desk, and it holds up mini bows just fine. It's now holding up the upgraded 5.5 just fine, too.
> 
> I'm glad everything's going well!


My boyfriend has a pretty big desk in our den, BUT I don't really want to bog it down with my fish crap, ya know? Not the he minds them, but I want him to have his space. 

If I moved some stuff around I could put one of them on top of the bookshelf that I have my 5 gallon on, and it should hold just fine. I'd just need to find a spot for the other one... If I switched out the end tables in the livingroom I'd be able to put it in there. Hm, that would work...


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Yay!


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Sadist said:


> Yay!


It's just too good of an offer to pass up! XD And the best part is that the seller seems like she knows how to properly care for bettas (minus the plants being plastic)! I mean, I'm basing that solely off of the items she's selling, but ~2 gallon tanks, heaters, and filters? Plus plenty of hidey holes to fill them with!


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Know what I would LOVE to do? I'd love to find a tall, thin bookshelf (something like this: http://www.shelving-ideas.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/narrow-bookcase-with-storage-in-white.jpg) for my three betta boys. That would just be fantastic.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I've been looking for a study shelf myself. MamaJ found one at Target for around $20, and someone else found one at Home Depot for around the same. All I've seen so far are weak plywood things.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Sadist said:


> I've been looking for a study shelf myself. MamaJ found one at Target for around $20, and someone else found one at Home Depot for around the same. All I've seen so far are weak plywood things.


That's my fear. :/ Luckily my grandma loves antiquing, so I think I'll have her see if she can find anything. xD


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I meant "sturdy" not "study." I need to proofread what I type  

Good luck! I hope you find something really nice.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

So I wound up not getting the two mini bows that I found on Craigslist. I slept through my snooze Saturday morning and woke up a half hour before I was supposed to meet the person to buy them. I e-mailed them asking if we still could, and they said that they had an appointment, but that we could meet later. I said okay, just let me know when as my Saturday was pretty open. 

That was that... :/ BUT! I decided that, if I'm going to buy any more tanks, I'm going to buy the one that I really want -- which is the Fluval Spec III. Or, alternatively, the Fluval SPEC Desktop that I just found out about thanks to Amazon (it's about 2 gallons, so slightly smaller than the Spec III). 

So, I'd still like to downsize and get Mace and Carth their own tanks...it'll just be a bit pricier than I was hoping, haha.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Good luck!


----------

